# How Much Wood Could a WoodChuck Chuck if a WoodChuck Could Chuck Wood.



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

The amount of wood that woodchucks would chuck on a given day varies greatly with the individual woodchuck. According to a Wall Street Journal article, New York State wildlife expert Richard Thomas found that a woodchuck could chuck around 35 cubic feet of dirt in the course of digging a burrow.

Some say it depends on three factors:

The woodchuck's desire to chuck said wood.
The woodchuck's need to chuck the aforementioned wood.
The woodchuck's ability to chuck the wood when it is a woodchuck


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Well you said it yourself, it varies on the individual woodchuck. I mean there could be one woodchuck that chucks 35 cubic feet of dirt when digging a burrow, but a woodchuck looking for food wouldn't chuck much wood. So it's hard to answer this question.


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

potatoes


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

None of the above. The answer is 7.

Just 7.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Woodchuck tastes like chicken.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I ask myself this question every morning.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Octal said:


> potatoes


:yes


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

8500 m3 of Oak and Mohgany.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Seventeen?


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Wood


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

less chit-chat and more chucking yo :whip


----------



## Rich224 (Aug 25, 2012)

Just 2. No more then 2.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

It all depends on the season.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

As long as the woodchuck doesn't still steal Mrs. Till's steel, I won't mind.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

None - there aint gonna be any more woodchucking in this town


----------



## Imspartacus (Sep 29, 2012)

A wood chuck would chuck as much wood as it would chuck, no more, no less.


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> None - there aint gonna be any more woodchucking in this town


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Chuck Norris. :um


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Chuck Norris. :um


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

haha "wood"


----------

